# Leveling a Sloped Ceiling



## chux2 (Mar 30, 2017)

We have a one story addition on the back of the house. We divided it into two rooms but due to it being a flat roof there is a slope of 1/4 inch/foot, approximately 3 inches/room. We installed drywall yesterday and the slope very noticeable. We have already installed canned lighting and fire sprinklers so if we take down the drywall and try to level the ceiling we would have to adjust those. We'd also loose 2-3 inches of ceiling and we only have 8 foot ceilings. Any ideas on how to minimize the slope so you don't feel like you are in a fun house? Maybe with moulding or something?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are kind of between a rock and a hard place here. Anything you do to minimize the look is going to cost you on the headroom and 8' is short already. 

What is drawing your eye to it most significantly? The pot lights?


----------



## chux2 (Mar 30, 2017)

Unfortunately it is the first thing you see when you walk in the room. Ugh! If it were one of the side walls it wouldn't be as big of a deal. You are drawn to the slope you see where the wall meets the ceiling. You kind of feel like you are in a fun house! I am wondering if we did some sort of stacked moulding and the bottom is level if that would help? I appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you post up some pictures. I am sure some of the carpentry gurus have some suggestions to help mitigate the look.


----------



## chux2 (Mar 30, 2017)

Here is a picture of one of the rooms. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

chux2 said:


> Here is a picture of one of the rooms. Thank you in advance!!


Take down the drywall and frame it level. Hopefully you didn't glue it. "Adjusting" the can lights won't take very long long.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Paint the ceiling color on the narrow triangle. If that doesn't trick the eye at least you haven't wasted much time. 

I don't think that any molding arrangement is going to fix the basic problem.

BTW, an eight foot ceiling isn't that low. I guess if the rest of the house has 8 1/2 foot or cathedral ceilings you would notice.


----------

